# Java Rätsel (Geocaching) - Brauch Hilfe dazu!



## MikeTango (18. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

von Java habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, da ich es eigentlich nicht brauche. Aber ich habe ein Problem mit folgendem Code. Ich weißt nicht, wonach ich bei Google suchen soll um das Rätsel zu lösen. Ich bitte um eure Hilfe!

Ich betreibe Geocaching. Infos was das ist hier

Es geht darum, aus diesem Code GPS-Koordinaten herauszufinden.



```
/*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
* CacheSoft
* Advanced Geocaching and Programming
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Geocache: Java ist auch eine Insel
* Type: Mystery
* Difficulty: 3
* Terrain: 4
* Author : Zoigl84
* Date : 01.09.2008
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Cachedescription:
* Mittelschwerer Mysterycache, der mit etwas Programmierkenntnissern bzw.
* Internetrecherche leicht zu lösen ist.
* Die Finallocation ist nicht einfach erreichbar.
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*/


package positioniergerät;
package travelbugs;
package geocoins;
package waterequipment;


publicclass Main {

public Main() {
}

public static voidmain(String[] args) {

struct CACHER;
struct CODE;
struct CACHE;

CACHE.erstinhalt = {TB Schwamm, Sternenkarte, Nanocache, Schloss, Karabiner, Magnet, Krokodilklemme, Golfball};

if ("Einfachen Traditionals sind dir zu langweilig" == true)

if("Du suchst eine besondere Herausforderung" == true){

System.out.println("Dann bist du hier genau richtig\n");
while(CODE.solved == false){

CODE.decode();
System.out.println("Denk nach!\n");

}
CACHER.add(Wasserequipment);
while(CACHE.found == false)

CACHE.search();
CACHER.experience++;
CACHE.finds++;
System.out.println("Herzlichen Glückwunsch\n");

}

else

System.out.println("Weicheicacher\n");

else

System.out.println("Dann viel Spaß beim Traditionals suchen\n");

}

}





Der Cache liegt bei:


QN\I5"~



Die Koordinaten wurden mit folgendem Code verschlüsselt:





import java.util.Scanner;
public class Main {

public Main() {
}
public static void main(String[] args) {

int z;
String s1 = newString();
String s2 = newString();
Scanner In = new Scanner (System.in);

System.out.println("Geben Sie die Koordinaten ein,\nnur Ziffern, 14-stellig, keine Leer- oder Sonderzeichen:\n");
s1 = In.next();
while(s1.length()>1){

s2= s1.substring(0,2);
s1 = s1.substring(2, s1.length());
z = Integer.parseInt(s2)+32; //Addition von 32 um sicher in druckbaren ASCII Bereich zu gelangen
System.out.write((char) z);

}
System.out.println("\n");

}
}
```


Wer kann damit was anfangen?

MikeTango


----------



## Tobias (18. Sep 2008)

Pro Buchstabe ASCII-Code raussuchen, Dezimal-Wert des ASCII-Codes hernehmen und 32 subtrahieren.

49 46 60 41 21 02 94

EDIT: Dafür will ich aber meinen Anteil vom Cache


----------



## Oli (18. Sep 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob das so passt, aber wenn ich das im Kopf richtig gerechnet habe dann würde ich sagen das Ergebnis ist: 

49 46 60 41 21 2 94

Aber wie gesagt, ohne Gewähr, nicht dass ich dich in Bermuda-Dreieck schicke ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Saxony (18. Sep 2008)

Hiho,

also als Ausgabe hast du QN\I5"~.

Die Eingabe der 14-stelligen Koordinaten wird in 7 2-stellige Zahlen aufgesplittet. Zu diesen 7 Zahlen wird jeweils 32 addiert.

Mit ASCII ergibt das folgendes


```
Q = 81 -> -32 = 49
N = 78 -> -32 = 46
\ = 92 -> -32 = 60
I = 73 -> -32 = 41
5 = 53 -> -32 = 21
" = 34 -> -32 = 2
~ = 126 -> -32 = 94
```

Daraus ergibt sich die Eingabe von 49466041210294.

Und entspricht 49.46604 N und 12.10294 E.

Das liegt also westlich der Strecke Nabburg-Pfreimd in Bayern.

Viel Spass!

bye Saxony


----------



## Oli (18. Sep 2008)

Ha,

Tobias war schneller

Grüße


----------



## MikeTango (18. Sep 2008)

Hey Leute ihr seit klasse DANKE!!!

Die ASCII Tabelle hab ich mir schon angeschaut, aber ich hatte immer ein Problem mit den Stellen. Ich kam nicht auf 14, wie es drin steht. Und ich hatte auch den Gedanken mit den 32 zu rechnen, aber das es nur das abziehen ist ... ???:L doch so einfach  :lol: 

Also ich hab einen Link zum Überprüfen der sagt richitg! Es sind dann die Koordinaten in richtiger Schreibweise: N 49° 46.604'  E 012° 10.294'


Nun habe ich aber ein zweites Problem: Es ist wirklich eine Insel im Wasser! Aber das wieder rum ist dann meine Sache wie ich dort hin komme *g*

Das ganze bei Google zum anschauen hier

Nochmals vielen Dank!!

MikeTango



PS. Ein interessantes Hobby, ich kanns jeden mal empfehlen zu testen. Es sind ja nicht alle Caches "im" Wasser ^^


----------



## Oli (18. Sep 2008)

Tja, schwimmen entfällt glaub ich bei den momentanen Temperaturen ;-)


----------



## MikeTango (18. Sep 2008)

Ja schwimmen glaub ich wäre etwas schlecht bei diesen "warmen" Wetter!
Vielleicht werde ich ja Boot fahren oder eine Wathose benutzen müssen *g*

Ich hab noch ein Bild gefunden von einem anderen der dort war vor ein paar Wochen:








@Saxony: Die Angaben haben zwar auch gestimmt. Nur du hast das falsche Koordinatensystem gewählt.

MikeTango


----------



## Tobias (18. Sep 2008)

Hoffentlich passiert dir das nicht mal im Job, Saxony  *KABUMM* an der falschen Stelle ...


----------



## Saxony (18. Sep 2008)

Aha und woher weiß ich in welchem Format das eingegeben wurde?

bye Saxony


----------



## Oli (18. Sep 2008)

Hm,

ich hab mir diese Art Freizeitbeschätigung mal angesehen. Da kann man aber schon richtig Zeit und Geld investieren, wenn man das einigermaßen Ernst nimmt, oder?

Grüße Oli


----------



## MikeTango (18. Sep 2008)

Ja das konntest du nicht wissen. Denn alle Koordinaten die hier im Geocaching verwendet werden, haben dieses Format, wie ich es angegeben habe. Das gehört zum Grundwissen. Deswegen wird es, wenn es sich um Rätsel-Caches handelt, das nicht immer mit angegeben. 

Wenn ich irgend jemanden Koordinaten mitteile, dann sieht man es ja um welches Format es sich handelt. GPS ist ja nicht erfunden worden um damit zu rätseln 

Aber wenn dich das interessiert hier gibts Infos dazu.

MikeTango


----------



## Saxony (18. Sep 2008)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hoffentlich passiert dir das nicht mal im Job, Saxony  *KABUMM* an der falschen Stelle ...



Naja das was wir machen, macht nicht *KABUMM* - ausser es versenken sich zwei Fregatten weil eine Ihre Position falsch angibt. 

bye Saxony


----------



## MikeTango (18. Sep 2008)

Naja was heißt viel Geld. Eigentlich nicht.

Wenn du ein SEHR gutes Auto-Navi hast, dann könnte es das womöglich auch. Du brauchst ja nur ein Navi bzw. GPS dazu.
Ich habe mir gleich ein etwas besseres gekauft. Das Garmin eTrex Vista Hcx. Das kost 200 Euro und nutze es zusätzlich als Auto-Navi. Es hat halt den Vorteil, dass es ein handliches Gerät ist. 

MikeTango


----------



## Saxony (18. Sep 2008)

MikeTango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja das konntest du nicht wissen. Denn alle Koordinaten die hier im Geocaching verwendet werden, haben dieses Format, wie ich es angegeben habe. Das gehört zum Grundwissen. Deswegen wird es, wenn es sich um Rätsel-Caches handelt, das nicht immer mit angegeben.
> 
> Wenn ich irgend jemanden Koordinaten mitteile, dann sieht man es ja um welches Format es sich handelt. GPS ist ja nicht erfunden worden um damit zu rätseln
> 
> ...



Lustigerwiese ist das erste Format welches bei deinem Link angegeben wird das von mir verwendete.

a) 51,2345° sprich 51,2345 Grad



GPS Empfänger selbst verwendet so etwas $GPRMC,120255,V,4818.7355,N,01138.8140,E,,,050908,1.3,E*61. Mehr dazu steht in der NMEA 0813.

bye Saxony


----------



## MikeTango (18. Sep 2008)

Genau, aber es ist das Format b) das verwendet wird. 3-stellig

MikeTango


----------

